# Korean Style Floral Wrapping Paper for Packaging?



## ShenandoahEarth&Botanical (Jan 13, 2020)

So, I've been trying to research a more eco-friendly option for wrapping up my soaps for storage/gifting after they cure. I need to start wrapping my oldest soaps, as space is running low! I was using shrink wrap initially, but my local municipality straight up stopped recycling plastic due to cost so I am trying to avoid plastic now because there are no options locally anymore for me to recycle any kinds of plastic.

I ran across Korean Style Floral Wrapping Paper when googling. Apparently, it's waterproof, recyclable, and when looking at videos of it in use, looks a little thinner than craft paper, but you have color options not available in craft paper. It's not the cheapest, but it's not pricey either. I'm not running a business here, I just want something quality and pretty to wrap my soap in that can either biodegrade eventually or be recycled.

Has anyone ever heard of it or used it in any kind of application? I figured I would ask at least before ordering some to try it out.


----------



## Anstarx (Jan 14, 2020)

I tried to search the name and the first link come up is from Amazon. I hope this is what you are talking about? I found a similar item called glass paper as well.
If so, it's likely that the paper is water-proof because it was laminated with some sort of plastic and I'm not too sure if it's truly recyclable.
If you just want to wrap soap for storage, maybe try those wax paper or deli sheets? You can just wrap soap in plain wax paper and wrap gift wrapper on top of that for gifting. I also found an Amazon link to printed wax paper if you want some color: https://www.amazon.com/Sheets-Dispo...words=printed+wax+paper&qid=1578985397&sr=8-4


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jan 17, 2020)

Maybe try printed parchment paper?


----------



## TheGecko (Jan 17, 2020)

Trying to find the ‘right’ packaging for my soaps has been a bit of trial and error.  I started with some clear gift bags from the Dollar Store, but the supple was inconsistent.  I then tried shrink wrap band and they were fairly decent in that they allowed customers to see your soaps and kept them clean, but I had to cut an end off for folks to smell the soap.  Then over Christmas I need to wrap some soaps in a hurry and didn’t have time to run to my sister’s for her heat gun, so I grabbed some wax paper and just wrapped them like I would a present and I really liked it.  So I have ordered some decorative wax paper sheets from Amazon.  If it works, then I will save the shrink wrap for ‘display’ soap and wrap the rest in wax paper.


----------



## Carly B (Jan 18, 2020)

@TheGecko  I use a regular blow dryer when I need to shrink wrap.  It seems to work just as well as a heat gun for me.


----------



## TheGecko (Jan 18, 2020)

Carly B said:


> @TheGecko  I use a regular blow dryer when I need to shrink wrap.  It seems to work just as well as a heat gun for me.



Thank you, but my blow dryer is pretty old.  I bought it before my youngest son was born and he just turned 29.  LOL


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jan 18, 2020)

Have you seen this thread?  https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/economical-and-eco-friendly-packaging.76036


----------

